# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  اینبار از تجربی به ریاضی ! (فارغ التحصیلان ریاضی)

## YasharUR

سلام 

یه توضیح ریز ولی کلی از ریاضی کنکور ریاضی میخوام.از کلیت اتفاقی که تو اون 55 سوال اتفاق می افته .مباحث سخت ،اسون میاحثی که اکثرا  حذف میشه ،روند سوالا و ....

و اینکه یه فارغ التحصیل تجربی برای گرفتن درصد 10-20 تو ریاضی کنکور ریاضی کدوم مباحث رو میتونه انتخاب کنه که اسون باشند (بودجه بندی رو هم بنویسید) و کدوم کتاب کمک درسی  براش مناسبه؟!
(وتایم تقریبی که واسه رسیدن به این درصد نیاز داره ! )

----------


## dars

همون ریاضی تجربی رو بخون همون مباحث هم جواب بده درصد خوبی به دست می یاد

----------


## saj8jad

> همون ریاضی تجربی رو بخون همون مباحث هم جواب بده درصد خوبی به دست می یاد


سطح سوالات مثل ریاضی تجربی نیست گرامی ، یه نگاه بندازید متوجه خواهید شد
حسابان و دیفرانسیل رو میخواید با ریاضی (3) و ریاضی عمومی یکی حساب کنید!؟ هر چند مباحثش از نظر عناوین حدود 80 درصد یکسانه ولی از نظر محتوا سنگین تر هستش به نسبت رشته تجربی

----------


## YasharUR

> همون ریاضی تجربی رو بخون همون مباحث هم جواب بده درصد خوبی به دست می یاد


تو بعضی از مباحث مشترک هم علاوه بر میزان سختی کلی هم تفاوت داره 

یه فارغ التحصیل ریاضی خیلی بهتر میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## dars

آخه گفت ۱۰ تا ۲۰ درصد
خودم هم موقع کنکور سوالای رشته ریاضی رو میزدم
۱۰تا سوال رو راحت میشد با ریاضی تجربی هم جواب داد
البته سطح سوالات مباحث مشترکش هم بالاتر از تجربی بود
البته من دیفرانسیل آلا رو دیده بودم 
برای همین سوالای مباحث مشترک رشته ریاضی و تجربی رو می تونستم بزنم
دیفرانسیل استاد ثابتی آلا خیلی خوبه

----------


## Mr.me

سوال منم هست

----------


## mmr

کسی تا حالا تجربه اینو داشته ایا؟

----------


## Alegzander

اگه فقط به ده بيست درصد راضي هستي كه كارت راحته!
هدفت چه رشته اي هست كه ميشه با ده بيست درصد رياضي بهش رسيد؟!
بچه هاي مدرسه ي ما كه بهترين رشته هارو اوردن مثه كامپيوتر و برق شريف،براي رياضي آي كيو جامع رو خوندن
منم كتابو كه نگاه انداختم ديدم كتاب خوب و تميزيه.غلط علمي و تايپي تقريبا نداره،تست ها جون دار هستن و درسنامه ي خلاصه اي هم داره.
معمولا خيلي سبز كتاباش براي كسايي كه ميخوان تازه راه بيوفتن مناسبه و درسنامه هاي مفصلي داره

ولي اگه فقط ٢٠ درصد ميخواي ميتوني همون هندسه و آمار و احتمال كه مباحث مشترك با تجربي هستن رو بخوني.همينا ميشه بيست درصد

----------


## Alegzander

راستي،اونقدر كه شايد فكر ميكني،رياضي اونا با ماله ما فرق نداره.اونا فقط يكم مباحث رو عميق تر ميخونن وگرنه اگه تستاي كنكورشونو نگاه كني ميبيني كه *حداقل نصف* تستاشون عين تستاي رياضي ماست.
يكي از دلايلي كه رياضيشون از ما حجيم تره اينه كه اونا اثبات خيلي از قضايا و فرمول هارو ميخونن ولي كتاب ما فقط اومده فرمول رو گفته و رفته.

----------

